# Need to find motherboard or pc service manual.



## techgeek34 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi all. OK, so here's my problem. I have a gateway 610 media center pc with the motherboard #d33007 or vl93, and its currently disassembled. My current comp has died forever, so I want to reassemble my gateway in the frankenstien way(uhgg), but I cannot find a service or tech manual for it and I don't remember how to put it back together. I've search the internet extensively with no results. So any help would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

I am not sure I quite understand.

You have a motherboard?

What other parts?

And your trying to assemble it into what?


----------



## bpelham (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey, TG34. I have one on the bench right now and am looking for how to get into it without damage. I need to replace the HD. Can we swap some knowledge here?


----------



## techgeek34 (Sep 8, 2007)

bpelham said:


> Hey, TG34. I have one on the bench right now and am looking for how to get into it without damage. I need to replace the HD. Can we swap some knowledge here?


Yes But it's gonna be hard to do.you need to completly disassembly the base. Then you need to remove the monitor from the base and disassemble it as well to remove the hard drive. I will give full details when I get home from work at 3pm est. sry for the wait.:up:


----------



## techgeek34 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tyrion said:


> I am not sure I quite understand.
> 
> You have a motherboard?
> 
> ...


Sorry I like to use metaphores alot. I have all the parts to rebuild this computer but I don't remember where everything plugs into the motherboard. It's got ALOT of stuff to plug that needs to be plugged back in, and some of the plugin pins are alike (in number of pins, size of connections and type of pins). Some are for powering the built-in speakers and subwoofer, and I don't want to blow up other parts that are not powered but have the exact same connections as the powered ones. Not to mention that other pins connectors are for the built-in monitor and wireless mouse and keyboard, and still others are for the wireless modem and remote control. So i'm sure you can see why i'm a little frustrated. So any help in any way would be really appericated.:up:


----------



## bpelham (Sep 10, 2007)

Great! If I get to that point, I can send you some JPG's as I go. That should help with connections. My issue is, I'd doing it as a service job, and the customer may not want to make the investment in my time. Will see.


----------



## patriciapp (Sep 23, 2007)

I read your response to another member about the location of the hard drive on the Gateway 610. Could you be a little more specific as to where the hard drive is located? I had to replace the power supply and then the hard drive ended up going on me (getting an error to insert a boot disk upon turning on the computer). Gateway wants to charge $300 to replace, but I have our IT tech at work that is willing to do it -- only problem is, we cannot locate it. Any help you could provide would be most helpful. 

As an alternative, is there anyway that I could copy everything to an external hard drive and boot the computer from that instead?


----------



## techgeek34 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well for the second part, the external hard drive won't work. And as for the first part; the hard drive is located in the monitor. You have to literally disassembly almost the entire computer to get to it; but it can be done IF YOUR CAREFULL. FIRST DO EVERYTHING YOU DID TO REMOVE THE POWER SUPPLY. Then remove every plug-in from the bottom board and the powersupply. Now you can begin to remove all the screws from the monitor portion of the computer. After your done with that, remove the two monitor mounting bolts making sure to support the monitor as you do so it doesn't fall. Now comes the really fun part; CAREFULLY TWIST A SMALL FLATHEAD SCREWDRIVER WHERE THE 2 PARTS OF THE MONITOR COME TOGETHER (ALL THE WAY AROUND). Now after the 2 pieces are a little seperated, lift the bottom edge of the back of the monitor and unplug anything plugged in there.(ALSO AT THE TOP OF THE MONITOR IS THE POWER TURN ON AND CHANNEL/VOLUME PLUG-IN RIBBON, UNPLUG THAT TOO). Now you need to remove the mounting plate or bracket,it's the 1 that goes from the top to the bottom of the screen.Once this is removed you should have no problem getting the hard drive out. once it's done to reassemble it just do the reverse. YOU MUST BE PATIENT FOR THIS PART,DON'T RUSH OR YOU'LL DAMAGE THE CASE(MONITOR).


If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

Hope that awnsers your question.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Can you post photos of the motherboard? Most important components will only plug in one way...


----------

